# الهبوط التفاضلي بين القواعد بحالة البايلات وفصل البرج عن البوديوم المجاور؟؟؟؟؟؟



## أبو نادر (3 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جئتكم اليوم بحالة هامة دقيقة تحتاج للبحث والنقاش وتقديم الأراء والخبرات التصميمية والتنفيذية
لدينا مشروع قيد التنفيذ مكون من برج 19 دور وبوديوم أربعة أدوار يحيط به مع قبو تحت جزء من المبنى
البوديوم من المفترض أنه مفصول إنشائيا عن البرج(أقول من المفترض لأنه هذا الموضوع محور النقاش)
الجملة الانشائية للأساسات عبارة عن رافت عامة تحت البرج محملة على بايلز بقطر 120 سم وبايل كاب منفردو ورفتات جزئية تصل بينها كمرات رابطة)tie beam) والجميع خارج البرج محمل على بايلات 76 سم
الملف المرفق مخطط يوضح جملة الاساسات للمبنى

إذا كنت في أحد أدوار البوديوم وأردت الدخول إلى منطقة البرج من نفس الدور ستصل لمنطقة البرج عبر ما يمكن أن نقول عنه أربعة ممرات على شكل جسور أو كوبريات تصل البرج بالوديوم كما في الصورة التالية






كل ممر من هذه الممرات يسنتد من جهة البرج وكماهو موضح بالصورة على عمودين خاصين به مجاوران لجدران البرج مع وجود فاصل تمدد بين العمودين من جهة وجدار القص في البرج من جهة أخرى
لكن هذان العمودان وأعمدة الممرات المماثلة محمولة على رافت البرج

هذا فضلا عن ثلاثة أعمدة محملة على رافت البرج عند الزاوية العلوية اليمنية منها كما سيأتي معنافي صورة لاحقة
ولكن كل هذه الاعمدة لا تحمل كمرات واصلة بين البرج والبوديوم(حيث أنه لاتوجد أي كمرة في كل أدوار البوديوم واصلة لأحد أسقف البرج)

المشكلة التي ظهرت أنه تم إلغاء tie beams تربط البايل كاب خارج البرج مع لبشة البرج كما هو واضح في الصورة(الملغى باللون الاخضر)





مما أدى لبروز عدة مشاكل وتساؤلات:
1- كيف سيتم حمل الجدار الموجود فوق العنصر المحذوف (وهو بحالتنا جدار زجاجي كرتن وول) 
2-أين ستنتهي صبة الارضية slab on grade 
تلك كانت أسهل الاسئلة وهي معمارية أكثر منها إنشائية
لكن الاسئلة الاهم :
1- بالنسبة للكمرات الرابطة tie beam تم حذفها تحت التبرير التالي أن دورها هو ربط البايل كاب ببعضها ونقل قوى أفقية بينها في حالة الزلازل(لذلك تصمم على قوى محورية شادة نسبة من حمولة العمود القصوى (10-25 )% حسب الكودات
على اعتبار أن القوى الزلزالية هي في النهاية نسبة من الحمولة 
والقوى الزلزالية التي يتعرض لها البرج أكبر بكثير من التي يتعرض لها البوديوم (علما أن المنطقة زلزالية ومن التصنيف 2B in ubc 97)
لذلك لن نسمح بنقل حمولات بين رافت البرج من جهة وبايل كاب البوديوم المجاورة من جهة أخرى عبر هذه الـtie beams ذات اللون الاخضر
-عند ذلك سيتبادر للذهن سؤال: أليس فرق الهبوط بين رافت البرج وبايل كاب البوديوم وارد في الموضوع ومعتبر 
والجواب الذي قدمه مصمم البايلات أن الهبوط التفاضلي أو فرق الهبوط بين بايل البرج ذو القطر 120 سم والحمولة التصميمية 460 طن وبايل البوديوم ذو القطر 76 سم وحمولته التصميمية 100 طن قليل جدا ولا يؤدي لفرق هبوطات تسبب قوى وعزوم مؤثرة على المنشأ(بانتظار التعليق)
بالعودة للتبرير المقدم لالغاء الكمرات الرابطة (ذات اللون الاصفر) بين رافت البرج وبايل كاب البوديوم
يخطر للبال هنا سؤال متعلق بأعمدة الممرات سابقة الذكر وغيرها من أعمدة البوديوم المحمولة على رافت البرج (هذه الاعمدة محدة بغيمة صفراء في اللوحة المرفقة)
ألا تشكل هذه الاعمدة مع الكمرات المتصلة بها جملة إنشائية يمكن أن تنقل حمولات على شكل قوى افقية ناتجة عن الزلازل من البرج إلى البوديوم 
عندها ألا ينطبق عليها ما ينطبق على الكمرات الرابطة tie beams وتحتاج لإلغاء أو استبدال جملتها الانشائية بجملة لاتسبب نقل للأحمال الافقية بين البرج والبوديوم (كنتليفرات =أظفار مثلا )

أرجو التفاعل والمشاركة من ذوي الخبرة بالموضوع


----------



## م . أبو بكر (4 يناير 2011)

> 1- كيف سيتم حمل الجدار الموجود فوق العنصر المحذوف (وهو بحالتنا جدار زجاجي كرتن وول)



في حال عدم الرغبة في تنفيذ Tie Beam تحت أحد العناصر المعمارية ، تستخدم عادة قاعدة بسيطة تحت هذا العنصر لحمله بشكل منفصل ممكن تكون بعرض 80 سم و عمق 30 سم .
تقوم هذه القاعدة بتحديد صبة الأرضية Grade On Slabe أيضاً .



> أليس فرق الهبوط بين رافت البرج وبايل كاب البوديوم وارد في الموضوع ومعتبر



الحقيقة هذا السؤال يتوجب بعض الحسابات فكون البايل يحمل حمل أكبر لا يعني أن يكون هبوطه أكبر كون القطر مختلف ( و ربما الطول مختلف ) .
فلو أن مهندس البايلات دقق الهبوط بالحساب و وجده قريباً فهذا ممكن و ليس بمستبعد .
و التجربة الحقلية أكبر برهان .



> ألا تشكل هذه الاعمدة مع الكمرات المتصلة بها جملة إنشائية يمكن أن تنقل حمولات على شكل قوى افقية ناتجة عن الزلازل من البرج إلى البوديوم



برأيي ، فإن فصل هذه الأعمدة ( أفضل ) لكنها لا تشكل نفس حالة الـ Tie Beam .
حيث أن هذه الأعمدة ستتلقى الحمولة الأفقية و تنقلها من الأعلى ( عبر Displacement ) إلى مبنى البوديم .
أي أن انتقال هذه الأعمدة هو ما سينقل حمولة إلى البوديوم ، و نظراً لأن الارتفاع صغير فهذه الحمولة تكون صغيرة بتقديري .
بينما تنقل Tie Beam هذه الأحمال بشكل مباشر تماماً ( ستنقل قوة القص بشكل مباشر كونها تكون أعظم ما يمكن عند القواعد ) .

إذاً لن يتم انتقال الحمل بشكل مباشر عبر الأعمدة ، لكن من جهتي أفضل فصل هذه الأعمدة عن رافت البرج إن كان ذلك ممكناً .
و أرى أنه في حالتكم متاح .

مع التحية


----------



## أبو نادر (4 يناير 2011)

نشكر للأستاذ الفاضل وأستاذي شخصيا م أبو بكرهذا الرد الصباحي المبكر
وأتوقع أن وصل لعمله صباحا وبينما يرتشف فنجانا من القهوة الصباحية ويطمئن على منتداه ملتقى المهندسين العرب وجد تلميذه المجد أبو نادر وضع استفسارات كثيرة فما كان منه إلا أن شمر عن ساعد الجد واتجه نحو كيبورده يمطرنا من سحائب خبراته الغنية بالخير

وتتمة للموضوع نقول
الصورة التالية مأخوذة من لوحة الأساسات المرفقة سابقا




تظهر رافت باللون الأحمر هي رافت وجهها العلوي عند المنسوب -3.65
متصلة بالرافت العلوية التي وجهها العلوي عند المنسوب +1.1 
والاتصال يتم عبر جدار خرساني (رأسي)يظهر مهشر في الصورة يتراوح عرضه بين 3.5-4.4 متر يصل بين الرافتين على المنسوبين
الهدف منه تأمين العمل المشترك بين الرافتين لاسيما على قوى الزلزل(هنا أيضا لأبد من تعليقات)
يظهر شكل الغيمة على المنطقة الواصلة بين الرافت السفلية وبايل كاب الجدار الاستنادي المجاور في القبو
وهو يتطلب وفق الفلسفات السابقة الفصل بين العنصرين 
عندها سنجد أننا ربما نحتاج إضافة بايلين للقاعدة أسفل الجدار الاستنادي (بالقرب من مكان الفصل المقترح) وهو أمر شبه مستحيل بهذه المرحلة


----------



## حسان2 (4 يناير 2011)

الأخ الكريم أبو نادر
الموضوع اللذي تفضلت بطرحه مهم جدا وهو موضوع مطروح في معظم الأبراج التي انتشرت بكثرة الآن وأصبحت موضة العصر.
وحيث أنني دخلت تجارب عديدة مماثلة وحوارات مطولة حولها من موقعي كممثل لشركة مقاولات مهمتها تنفيذ المشاريع مع الجهات الدارسة والمشرفة, فكما هو معروف أن شركات المقاولات المؤهلة لتنفيذ مثل هذه المشاريع يقع ضمن مسؤولياتها تدقيق وثائق المشروع ومخططاته ودراسته بشكل عام وتناغمها مع بعضها وملاءمتها للواقع وطريقة استثمار المشروع وأمور أخرى كثيرة قبل البدء بالتنفيذ واثارة أية تساؤلات حولها حتى الوصول الى الشكل النهائي اللذي تتفق عليه كل الأطراف وعندها تتشارك في المسؤولية كل من موقعه, أو يصر الدارس والمشرف على رأي معين ويتحمل مسؤولية دراسته منفردا.
أحد هذه المشاريع كان يتألف من برج مجموع طوابقه 48 طابقا وارتفاعه الكامل 205 أمتار مع بوديوم يحيط به مؤلف من طابق واحد فقط, وكانت الأساسات مشابهة لحالة مشروعك المطروح اضافة الى أن طابق البوديوم كان متصلا بالبرج على منسوب البلاطتين " الأرضية والتي كانت الحصيرة-اللبشة- والبايل كابس تشكل جزء منها, وبلاطة طابق البوديوم" والمنطقة الزلزالية معتبرة في نطاق zone 1 "
كان اعتراي كممثل لشركتي على وجود أي اتصال انشائي بين البوديوم والبرج سواء على مستوى التأسيس أو مستوى البلاطات من وجهة نظر تعتمد سببين رئيسيين:
1- الاحتمال الكبير لحصول فرق هبوط بين حصيرة البرج وقواعد البوديوم "كلاهما مستندين على بايلات "أوتاد" بقياسات مختلفة مما يعرض البلاطات وعناصر الاتصال الى قوى واجهادات اضافية لم تؤخذ بالحسبان في الدراسة
2- اختلاف سلوك البرج والبوديوم أثناء التعرض لحمولات الزلازل أو الرياح, وكذلك لم يتم أخذ ذلك في الدراسة
وهما حالتان مشابهتان للموضوع اللذي تفضلت بطرحه
لن أدخل في الأمور الأخرى اذ أن موضوعنا كان يتضمن قائمة طويلة بالمواضيع معظمها أكثر أهمية من هاتين النقطتين, وهي بعيدة عن موضوع حوارنا هنا
وبعد نقاشات مطولة شارك فيها الدارسون وممثلي المالك "شركة اسشارات عالمية" ونحن كشركة تنفيذ كانت نتيجتها اصرار الجهة الدارسة على ابقاء الاتصال وكانت حججهم كما يلي:
1- قدمو دراسة مطولة للهبوطات المتوقعة في البايلات المختلفة في المشروع ودعموها بنتائج تجارب التحميل التي قمنا بها على البايلات وفق متطلبات الكود المعتمد ووثائق العقد تثبت أن الهبوطات المتوقعة وفروقها تقع كلها ضمن حدود صغيرة نسبيا لا تستدعي الفصل المقترح
2- أن الحمولة الأفقية التي تحكم دراسة البرج "في حالتنا" هي قوى الرياح " 3 second gust basic wind speed = 160 km/hour " وأنهم درسو التأثير المتبادل بين البرج والبوديوم بسبب حولات الرياح ووجدو أنها تقع ضمن حدود الأمان
وقد نفذنا قرارهم على مسؤوليتهم لأننا كنا غير مقتنعين بهذه النتيجة, خاصة أننا اكتشفنا خلال تنفيذ الأوتاد "البايلات" وجود منطقتين تحت حصيرة البرج مختلفتين من حيث مواصفات التربة استدعت اعادة دراسة البايلات واعتماد نوعين من البايلات تحت الحصيرة "
واذا عدنا الى مشروعك فانني أرى أنه من الأفضل تفادي وجود أعمدة تحمل البوديوم مستندة على حصيرة البرج, ويمكن تحقيق هذا الشرط بسهولة كبيرة باستعمال أظفار بسيطة من الطرفين , طالما أن البلاطات غير متصلة ومفصولة بفواصل كما تفضلت, ولعله من المهم تدقيق عرض هذه الفواصل لتتناسب مع المتطلبات الزلزالية
النقطة الغير واضحة في مشاركتك هو منسوب بلاطة أرضية القبو "البدروم" وعلاقتها بالأساسات "الحصيرة والبايل كابس"
وللحوار بقية


----------



## م . أبو بكر (4 يناير 2011)

و الله السؤال الثاني غير واضح يا عم أبو نادر ..

ربما نحن بحاجة إلى مقطع طولي أو Elevation .. 

لا تصعبها علينا ،


----------



## أبو نادر (4 يناير 2011)

*أشكر للأستاذ الفاضل المهندس حسان مشاركته الغنية
وأرجو أن يأخذ بعودته القادمة للموضوع الفكرة الجديدة التي طرحتفي مشاركتي الثانية
وهذا المشروع مليئ بنوادر الحالات الخاصة الانشائية ربما نعرضها تباعا إن يسر الله
وجوابا على استفساركم نقول أن منسوب أعلى سقف القبو مع أعلى منسوب وجه اللبشة عند المنسوب +1.1 بحيث تكون أرضية الدور الأرضي لكامل المبنى واحدة*


----------



## أبو نادر (4 يناير 2011)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> و الله السؤال الثاني غير واضح يا عم أبو نادر ..
> 
> ربما نحن بحاجة إلى مقطع طولي أو Elevation ..
> 
> لا تصعبها علينا ،



ولا تزعل أستاذنا 
هذه الفاصيل المطلوبة:
مقطع يظهر اللبشتين والجدار السميك الواصل 





وهذه تفصيلة تبين المنطقة التي تدور حولها المشاركة المقصودة


----------



## حسان2 (4 يناير 2011)

أبو نادر قال:


> *أشكر للأستاذ الفاضل المهندس حسان مشاركته الغنية
> وأرجو أن يأخذ بعودته القادمة للموضوع الفكرة الجديدة التي طرحتفي مشاركتي الثانية
> وهذا المشروع مليئ بنوادر الحالات الخاصة الانشائية ربما نعرضها تباعا إن يسر الله
> وجوابا على استفساركم نقول أن منسوب أعلى سقف القبو مع أعلى منسوب وجه اللبشة عند المنسوب +1.1 بحيث تكون أرضية الدور الأرضي لكامل المبنى واحدة*



أخي الكريم أبو نادر
أولا أعتذر اذ لم ألحظ مشاكتك الثانية ومشاركة الأخ الفاضل أبو بكر, يبدو أنني كنت منشغلا بكتابة مشاركتي خلال وضع مشاركاتكم, خاصة أن النت في الموقع اللذي أتواجد فيه الآن سيئ جدا
على أي حال, تبدو لي مشاركتك الثانية كما تفضل الأخ أبو بكر غير واضحة, اضافة الى أنك ذكرت أن الحصيرة على منسوب +1.1 عند منسوب أرضية الطابق الأرضي, وهنا أتساءل ألا يوجد قبو "بدروم" في هذا البرج؟ ولماذا هناك حصيرة أخرى على منسوب يدنو الأولى بأكثر من أربعة أمتار؟؟؟
من الصعب ابداء أي رأي قبل تصور الوضع بشكل صحيح
مع تحياتي وتقديري لكل المشاركين


----------



## م . أبو بكر (4 يناير 2011)

الآن اتضحت المسألة .

إذا كان إضافة بايلات جديدة غير ممكن ، و أراه ضرورياً ..

فهناك *مقترح *أرجو مناقشته و هو أنه طالما أن سماكة رافت الجدار أقل بكثير من رافت البرج .

يمكن أن نجعل هذه الرافت الصغيرة تستند على الكبيرة استناداً ..

بمعنى تفرغ لها مكان على الرافت الكبيرة و تسندها عليها بعد وضع طبقات مناسبة من البولي ايتيلين .


----------



## حسان2 (4 يناير 2011)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> الآن اتضحت المسألة .
> 
> إذا كان إضافة بايلات جديدة غير ممكن ، و أراه ضرورياً ..
> 
> ...



الأخو الكرام أبو بكر و أبو نادر
لا بد أن المشاركة في حوار أنتم أطرافه مشوق ومفيد
أعتقد أن الاقتراح اللذي تفضلت به أخ أبو بكر يؤدي لظفر جديد بنفس طول الظفر السابق وتقريبا نفس سماكته, والفارق أنه يمتد من رافت البرج بدلا من رافت الجدار الاستنادي
رأيي الشخصي هو تدقيق الحمولات المنقولة من الجدار الاستنادي على الجزء الظفري من الرافت العائدة له, وتدقيق الاجهادات على الظفر فالاحتمال الأكبر أنه لن يكون هناك مشكلة, لأن حمولات الجدار تبدو لي أنها ليست عالية وسماكة الظفر ليست قليلة كما تبدو من الرسم حوالي 2 م" 
تقبلو تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## م . أبو بكر (4 يناير 2011)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخو الكرام أبو بكر و أبو نادر
> لا بد أن المشاركة في حوار أنتم أطرافه مشوق ومفيد
> أعتقد أن الاقتراح اللذي تفضلت به أخ أبو بكر يؤدي لظفر جديد بنفس طول الظفر السابق وتقريبا نفس سماكته, والفارق أنه يمتد من رافت البرج بدلا من رافت الجدار الاستنادي
> رأيي الشخصي هو تدقيق الحمولات المنقولة من الجدار الاستنادي على الجزء الظفري من الرافت العائدة له, وتدقيق الاجهادات على الظفر فالاحتمال الأكبر أنه لن يكون هناك مشكلة, لأن حمولات الجدار تبدو لي أنها ليست عالية وسماكة الظفر ليست قليلة كما تبدو من الرسم حوالي 2 م"
> تقبلو تحياتي واحترامي



عفواً أستاذي فلم أرسم البايلات تحت قاعدة البرج .

لذلك تهيأ أنها ستعمل كظفر ..

لكن الواقع أن قاعدة البرج ستستند على بايلات و كذلك قاعدة الجدار .. إنما فقط الجزء الطويل ( 2.37 م ) من رافت الجدار و الذي انفصل عن البرج سيستند بهذه الطريقة مع الإبقاء على البايلات في مكانها .






مع التحية


----------



## حسان2 (4 يناير 2011)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> عفواً أستاذي فلم أرسم البايلات تحت قاعدة البرج .
> 
> لذلك تهيأ أنها ستعمل كظفر ..
> 
> ...



الأخ الكريم أبو بكر
كما فهمت من المقطع الجديد أنك تقترح اقتطاع جزء من سماكة رافت البرج لمسافة كافية لاستناد رافت الجدار الاستنادي, في هذه الحالة اقتراحك معقول وجيد "اذا كان هذا الاقتطاع لا يؤثر على سلامة رافت البرج, وعلى الغالب أنه لا يؤثر ولكن لا بد من التدقيق"
مع التحية


----------



## م . أبو بكر (4 يناير 2011)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخ الكريم أبو بكر
> كما فهمت من المقطع الجديد أنك تقترح اقتطاع جزء من سماكة رافت البرج لمسافة كافية لاستناد رافت الجدار الاستنادي, في هذه الحالة اقتراحك معقول وجيد "اذا كان هذا الاقتطاع لا يؤثر على سلامة رافت البرج, وعلى الغالب أنه لا يؤثر ولكن لا بد من التدقيق"
> مع التحية



بالضبط ، بارك الله بك .
و لا شك أن الموضوع بحاجة إلى تدقيق و معلومات أكثر عن الأحمال و وضع المبنى بشكل عام ..

أما عن طول الاستناد المطلوب ، و قيمة و تفريد التسليح فهو أمر آخر نتعرض إليه بعد الاتفاق مع الأخ أبو نادر على الأتعاب ... :7:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (4 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اهلا بالاساتذة الكرام والاخوة الافاضل بارك الله بكم جميعا 




> *وبعد نقاشات مطولة شارك فيها الدارسون وممثلي المالك "شركة اسشارات عالمية" ونحن كشركة تنفيذ كانت نتيجتها اصرار الجهة الدارسة على ابقاء الاتصال وكانت حججهم كما يلي:
> 1-*_ قدمو دراسة مطولة للهبوطات المتوقعة في البايلات المختلفة في المشروع ودعموها بنتائج تجارب التحميل التي قمنا بها على البايلات وفق متطلبات الكود المعتمد ووثائق العقد تثبت أن الهبوطات المتوقعة وفروقها تقع كلها ضمن حدود صغيرة نسبيا لا تستدعي الفصل المقترح_


بالنسبة لهذه الحجة استاذنا الفاضل م حسان فهي سليمة تماماً حيث ان تصميم الاساسات عموماً مرتبط بامرين مهمين 
1- عدم انهيار التربة قصياً تحت تاثير الاحمال المتوقعة 
2- عدم تجاوز الهبوط الناتج عن الاحمال المتوقعة الحدود المسموحة للتربة حسب نوع الاساسات المقترح - واذا تجاوز يتم تغيير نوع الاساسات لنوع له هبوط مسموح اعلي او تغيير شروط التربة نفسها 

وفي حالة التاسيس علي التربة مباشرة - يتم التدقيق في عدم تعرض التربة لضغط مزدوج اسفل احد المبنيين من المبني الاخر نتيجة توزيع احمال كل مبني علي التربة اسفل الاساس 

ولكن في حالة استخدام الاوتاد لا يؤخذ تاثير ضغط التربة الناتج من كل مبني علي الاخر - حيث ان التربة في هذه الحاله غير ماخوذه في الاعتبار لان الاوتاد هي التي تنقل الاحمال 

وبما ان الاوتاد قد تم تدقيقها من حيث الهبوط والتحمل للاحمال الواقعه - ومن ثم تم تحديد قطر كل وتد بناءا علي حمله - بحيث يكون الهبوط في الحدود المسموحة وبالتجارب كما تفضلت فلاتوجد مشكله من ناحية الهبوط من وجهة نظري 

وبالنسبة للحجة الثانية 



> *- أن الحمولة الأفقية التي تحكم دراسة البرج "في حالتنا" هي قوى الرياح " 3 second gust basic wind speed = 160 km/hour " وأنهم درسو التأثير المتبادل بين البرج والبوديوم بسبب حمولات الرياح ووجدو أنها تقع ضمن حدود الأمان*


فهذه تحكمها الفواصل بين المبنيين ودراسة التاثير المتبادل 

الاخ ابو نادر بالنسبة للجدار الاستنادي والرافت اذا كان لم يتم صب الرافت في كل منهما فمن الممكن دراسة عمق وتسليح الظفر عند الفاصل المقترح واذا كان غير امن فمن الممكن يتم زيادة سمك الظفر فقط من اسفل - اذا كان هذا متاحاً حسب نسبة تقدم الاعمال بالموقع 

وجزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً


----------



## حسان2 (4 يناير 2011)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اهلا بالاساتذة الكرام والاخوة الافاضل بارك الله بكم جميعا
> 
> ...



تقبل تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## أبو نادر (4 يناير 2011)

حسان2 قال:


> أخي الكريم أبو نادر
> أولا أعتذر اذ لم ألحظ مشاكتك الثانية ومشاركة الأخ الفاضل أبو بكر, يبدو أنني كنت منشغلا بكتابة مشاركتي خلال وضع مشاركاتكم, خاصة أن النت في الموقع اللذي أتواجد فيه الآن سيئ جدا
> على أي حال, تبدو لي مشاركتك الثانية كما تفضل الأخ أبو بكر غير واضحة, اضافة الى أنك ذكرت أن الحصيرة على منسوب +1.1 عند منسوب أرضية الطابق الأرضي, وهنا أتساءل ألا يوجد قبو "بدروم" في هذا البرج؟ ولماذا هناك حصيرة أخرى على منسوب يدنو الأولى بأكثر من أربعة أمتار؟؟؟
> من الصعب ابداء أي رأي قبل تصور الوضع بشكل صحيح
> مع تحياتي وتقديري لكل المشاركين





أستاذنا الفاضل لو أعدت النظر في لوحة الاساسات لظهر معك القبو محاطا بالجدران الاستنادية على مساحة حوالي 2500متر مربع
والقبو ليس تحت البرج في 90% منه مع وجود منطقة درج ومصعد (فوق اللبشة السفلية ) موجودة بالقبو وبنفس الوقت تحت البرج
أي ان هذا المصعد والدرج يسمح لك بالانتقال الراسي (الشاقولي ) على كامل المبنى بما فيه القبو


أمر أخر أن اقتراح المهندس أبو بكر ينفع بحالة tie beams المحذوفة بين رافت البرج وبايل كاب البوديوم
أما منطقة اللبشة السفلية وبايل كاب الجدار الساند فلن تحتاج ليشيء لماذا؟
لأنه أولا يوجد تحت جميع البايل كاب والرافتات طبقات حصوية بسماكة متر هذه الطبقات لن تسمح للجزء البارز أن يتصرف كظفر
فضلا عن أن هذه المنطقة البارزة متصلة من جانبيها بالجدار الساند نفسه
أي أنها لم تعد بلاطة ظفرية بل ستكون بلاطة ظفرية مع كمرتين عميقتين جدا هما الجدار الساند والعمق هو كامل ارتفاع الجدار الساند
حتى تتضح الصورة يمكن الرجوع للمشاركة التي بها الرافت السفلية والانتباه للجدار الساند حيث قمت برسم الغيمة

للأمانة الكلام السابق هو رأي المهندس مصمم البايلات بعد اتصال معه


----------



## mohy_y2003 (4 يناير 2011)

> *
> أخي الكريم محي الدين, أتفق معك من حيث المبدأ بما تفضلت به, وأنا في الحقيقة لم أذكر كل تفاصيل الموضوع وأسباب تحفظنا واكتفيت بذكر ما يفيد في موضوع أخونا أبو نادر, وتحفظنا لا يعني أن قرار الجهة الدارسة حتما غير صحيح من وجهة نظرنا ولكننا وجدناه يفتقر للأدلة الكافية, ولتوضيح ذلك بشكل مختصر, فان زبدة المشكلة في مثل هذه الحالات ليس كون الاجهادات والهبوطات ضمن الحدود المسموحة ام لا فقط, وانما احتمال حصول فرق في الهبوط خلال زمن التشغيل بين الكتلتين يفوق الحد اللذي يستطيع المنشأ تحمله "حتى لو كانت الاجهادات والهبوطات ضمن الحدود المسموحة" وللتوضيح أكثر فان التدقيق تم على أسوأ حالة تحميل لكل من الكتلتين وتم الاستدلال بنتائج تجارب التحميل التي تمت وفق الحد الأقصى للحمولات حسب الكود, ولكن واقع الحال أن الحمولات المنقولة الى البايلات في البرج تتعرض لتغييرات كبيرة خلال زمن الاستثمار الطويل بسبب تناوب بعض الحمولات والتي تعطي تأثيرا كبيرا مثل الرياح وغيرها لامجال لتعدادها الآن بينما الحمولات على البوديوم احتمال تغيرها محدود جدا, وباختصار فانه من المحتمل أن يمر زمن يكون توزيع الحمولات على البايلات يؤدي الى فروق كبيرة في الهبوطات, وهذا ما طلبنا تدقيقه واثبات أنه لن يحصل, وهذا ما لم يتم وهو سبب تحفظنا اضافة للسبب الآخر اللذي سبق لي ذكره وهو وجود نوعين من التربة التي تتفاعل معها البايلات مما يزيد احتمال فرق الهبوط ويستوجب تدقيقه
> *



استاذنا الكريم م حسان 

عند تحديد قطر وعمق البايل في نوع معين من انواع التربه فانه يتم تحديد اقصي حمولة يجب الا يتعرض البايل لاكبر منها حتي يتم ضمان ان الهبوط كما هو مصمم عليه البايل بمعني ان لكل بايل مواصفات خاصة ( من قطر وتسليح وعمق حسب نوع التربة ونوع البايل احتكاك او تحمل او كلاهما )هذه المواصفات عند الالتزام بها فان البايل سيكون آمن لنقل الاحمال ويضا امن في ان الهبوط لن يتجاوز المسموح 

واذا طبقنا هذا الكلام علي مراحل الاستخدام او التنفيذ للمبني والتزمنا بحمل كل بايل فان النتيجة لن تتغير ولن يحدث اي فروق غير مسموحة في الهبوط 

وحتي في مرحلة الدراسة الانشائية للاحمال بانواعها افقية او راسيه - فاننا ندرس تاثير هذه الاحمال علي الاساسات ويتم تحويل هذا التاثير الي قوي مؤثرة علي كل بايل ومقارنتها بما هو مسموح كحد اقصي للبايل نفسه ويجب الا يتم التجاوز في اسؤ الحالات عن هذه القيم القصوي 

وفي حالة تغير نوع التربة فان اقتراح مواصفات اخري للبايل بما يتناسب مع نوع التربه الجديد بحيث يضمن الحدود المسموحة في الهبوط للبايل - هو الضمان لعدم تاثير هذه التغيرات علي الهبوط 

انما تنفيذ بايلات مدروسه علي تربة معينه في تربه اخري اكيد خطأ 

فالمعيار هنا هو ان فارق الهبوط لا يتجاوز اقصي قيمة مسموحة -فاذا حدث هبوط لبايل ولم يحدث لبايل اخر فالمهم ان هذا الفارق لا يتجاوز المسموح وهذا ما يتحدد عليه مواصفات كل بايل 

وطبعا انا لم اتطرق الي نقاط التحفظ الاخري في - انما وجدت ان هاتين النقطتين لهما علاقة باسئلة الاخ ابو نادر في هذا الموضوع 

واعذرني فلم انتبه لموضوع عدم وجود فاصل في الحجة الثانيه لان المشاركات دسمة وتحتاج تركيز اكبر لتفنيدها وهذا ما لم يتوفر لي :7: - لكن طبعا حضرتك عندك حق في هذه الملاحظة 

وطبعا تحميلهم مسئولية التنفيذ علي هذه الاعتبارات التصميميه - كتابياً - يخلي مسئوليتك من اي مشاكل تنجم عن التصميم :20:

بارك الله فيك استاذنا الكريم


----------



## حسان2 (4 يناير 2011)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> استاذنا الكريم م حسان
> 
> عند تحديد قطر وعمق البايل في نوع معين من انواع التربه فانه يتم تحديد اقصي حمولة يجب الا يتعرض البايل لاكبر منها حتي يتم ضمان ان الهبوط كما هو مصمم عليه البايل بمعني ان لكل بايل مواصفات خاصة ( من قطر وتسليح وعمق حسب نوع التربة ونوع البايل احتكاك او تحمل او كلاهما )هذه المواصفات عند الالتزام بها فان البايل سيكون آمن لنقل الاحمال ويضا امن في ان الهبوط لن يتجاوز المسموح
> 
> ...



أخي الكريم محي الدين محمد, أهلا بك مجددا ويطيب الحوار معك
لأوضح فكرتي المتعلقة بفارق الهبوط أكثر أقول:
ان أي بايل موجود تحت البرج مثلا عندما يتعرض لأسوأ حالة تحميل من تراكب مجموعة من الحمولات "رياح + ميتة +....." سيحصل فيه هبوط يبقى ضمن الحدود المسموحة طالما أنه مدروس بشكل صحيح, ولكن هذا البايل غير معرض بشكل مستمر لهذا التراكب فالرياح مثلا غير موجودة بشكل دائم ولا الحمولات الحية, هذا بالنسبة للبرج
أما البوديوم فهو طابق واحد وظيفته كوقف سيارات, فحمولاته لا تتجاوز الحمولة الميتة والحية الناجمة عن وظيفته أما حمولة الرياح فليس لها تأثير يذكر عليه, وفي كل حالات التحميل البايلات تحته يفترض أن تكون آمنة من وجهتي نظر الاجهادات والهبوط
يمكننا أن نتصور حالة فيها حمولو رياح باتجاه معين والبرج مطبقة عليه كل أنواع الحمولات الميتة والحية , بينما البوديوم خالي من السيارات, فالبايلات المجاورة للبوديوم والتي تتعرض لأسوأ حمولات "أقصاها بفرض أنها من الجهة التي تزيد الرياح الضغط عليها" بينما بايلات البوديوم تتعرض لأقل حمولات ممكنة عليها, وبالتالي كل منهما سيهبط بمقدار مختلف وكلاهما ضمن حدود الأمان, وهنا هذا الاختلاف في الهبوط عندما يكون البوديوم والبرج متصلين سيضيف اجهادات على العناصر المشتركة وما يجاورها في الكتلتين, وحالة الاجهادات النهائية في كل منها يجب تدقيقه أنه ما زال ضمن حدود الأمان, وهذا ما لم يتم تدقيقه, وانما اكتفي بتدقيق أن كل بايل في حالة تحميل يبقى في حالة أمان من ناحيتي اجهادات التربة والهبوط وتمت دراسة الاجهادات في كل عناصر الكتلتين دون تدقيق حالة فرق الهبوط اللذي ذكرته وهذا هو أحد أسباب تحفظنا, ربما عند اجراء هذا التدقيق ستكون النتيجة ايجابيا ولكن لا يمكننا قبول الجزم دون اجراء التدقيق اللازم
ومن المفيد أن أشير كون الدارس أعاد دراسة البايلات في كل جانب ليبقى كل منها أمينا في كل حالات التحميل قد غطى جانبا مهما من الدراسة المطلوبة ولن يمكننا تصور نفس الحالة التي شرحتها في السطور السابقة باتجاه رياح معاكس يؤثر يزيادة الضغط على بايلات البرج في جهة التربة المختلفة, صحيح أنها ستبقى ضمن حدود الأمان لكن فرق الهبوط بينها وبين بايلات البوديوم سيكون مختلفا عن الحالة التي سبقتها مما يستوجب كذلك التدقيق, وهذا ما لم يتم
أرجو أن أكون قد استطعت توضيح ما قصدته بالقدر الكافي.


----------



## حسان2 (4 يناير 2011)

أبو نادر قال:


> أستاذنا الفاضل لو أعدت النظر في لوحة الاساسات لظهر معك القبو محاطا بالجدران الاستنادية على مساحة حوالي 2500متر مربع
> والقبو ليس تحت البرج في 90% منه مع وجود منطقة درج ومصعد (فوق اللبشة السفلية ) موجودة بالقبو وبنفس الوقت تحت البرج
> أي ان هذا المصعد والدرج يسمح لك بالانتقال الراسي (الشاقولي ) على كامل المبنى بما فيه القبو
> 
> ...



أخي الكريم أبو نادر
أشكرك على التوضيح المهم
وأتفق من حيث المبدأ مع رأي المهندس الدارس فيما يتعلق بالظفر الافتراضي للرافت في هذه المنطقة في حال تم الفصل "وأنا مع اجراء الفصل "
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (4 يناير 2011)

حسان2 قال:


> أخي الكريم محي الدين محمد, أهلا بك مجددا ويطيب الحوار معك
> لأوضح فكرتي المتعلقة بفارق الهبوط أكثر أقول:
> ان أي بايل موجود تحت البرج مثلا عندما يتعرض لأسوأ حالة تحميل من تراكب مجموعة من الحمولات "رياح + ميتة +....." سيحصل فيه هبوط يبقى ضمن الحدود المسموحة طالما أنه مدروس بشكل صحيح, ولكن هذا البايل غير معرض بشكل مستمر لهذا التراكب فالرياح مثلا غير موجودة بشكل دائم ولا الحمولات الحية, هذا بالنسبة للبرج
> أما البوديوم فهو طابق واحد وظيفته كوقف سيارات, فحمولاته لا تتجاوز الحمولة الميتة والحية الناجمة عن وظيفته أما حمولة الرياح فليس لها تأثير يذكر عليه, وفي كل حالات التحميل البايلات تحته يفترض أن تكون آمنة من وجهتي نظر الاجهادات والهبوط
> ...



تمام وصلت الفكرة استاذنا الكريم 

وهو ما تم تضمنه في تحديد الحمولة القصوي للبايل - حيث ان حمولة البايل القصوي تضمن حد اقصي للهبوط لكل بايل علي حده مع مراعاة الا يزيد فرق الهبوط بين البايلات عن حد معين - الهبوط التفاضلي -

واذا كان هذا الهبوط التفاضلي اكبر من المسموح يتم زيادة مواصفات البايل الاكثر هبوطاً لتقليل فرق الهبوط التفاضلي - كل هذا من ضمن عمل مهندس البايلات ويت ترجمته كتوصيات نهائية للمهندس الانشائي في صورة حمل اقصي علي كل بايل محدد ليضمن هذا العمل دون الدخول في تفاصيل دراسة الهبوط لكل حالة تحميل علي كل بايل 

والتدقيق الذي تم طلبه من شركتكم الموقرة في دراسة الهبوط التفاضلي في حالات التحميل المختلفة - هو بالفعل متضمن في الدراسة الانشائية اذا لم يتجاوز حمل كل بايل الحمل الاقصي المحدد من قبل مصمم البايلات تحت تاثير جميع الحمولات - حيث ان الالتزام بالحمل الاقصي الواقع علي كل بايل في حد ذاته يضمن الالتزام بالحد الاقصي المسموح للهبوط التفاضلي 

لانه قد يكون حمل البايل الاقصي كخرسانة اقل لنفس مواصفات البايل في تربة اخري والحاكم في هذا التغير هو الهبوط لهذا البايل حتي لايزيد عن حد معين بما يضمن عدم زيادة فرق الهبوط التفاضلي 

وتحياتي وتقديري لشخصكم الكريم


----------



## أبو نادر (4 يناير 2011)

شكرالأساتذتنا على الأراء والخبرات المطروحة 
وأظن أن الحل الأمثل بالنسبة للبشة السفلية الفصل من دون أية إضافات وفق التوضيح السابق
وبالنسبة للـtie beam في المنطقة المشار إليها سابقا تنفذ (بأبعاد ووظيقة أخرى )أي أنها هنا ستكون ميدة=ground beam ويجهز لها مكان للاستناد عند اللبشة كما وجه المهندس أبو بكر أي الاستناد سيكون مسند أحادي لا ينقل عزوم أو قوى أفقية بل ينقل فقط قوى راسية شاقولية ناتجة عن وزنه ووزن ما يحمله

أما الأعمدة التي هي مستندة على لبشة البرج ومرتبطة بكمرات البوديوم فيمكن أن يجرى عليها ما سبق
بأن نجعل الكمرات القادمة من البوديوم تستند عليها استناد بسيط تماما كما سبق مع تأمين متطلبات هذا الاستناد من مادة خاصة أسفل مكان الاستناد تشبه المستخدمة في كبيريات وجسور الطرق من حيث الوظيفة

مع ضرورة دراسة أبعاد الفواصل بشكل جيد

سأعتبر تلخيصى السابق نتيجة للحوار وسيتم العرض على الاستشاري في حينه والاعلام بالتطورات 

والبحث عن مشاكل أخرى لطرحها


----------



## حسان2 (4 يناير 2011)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> تمام وصلت الفكرة استاذنا الكريم
> 
> وهو ما تم تضمنه في تحديد الحمولة القصوي للبايل - حيث ان حمولة البايل القصوي تضمن حد اقصي للهبوط لكل بايل علي حده مع مراعاة الا يزيد فرق الهبوط بين البايلات عن حد معين - الهبوط التفاضلي -
> 
> ...



أخي الفاضل محي الدين
التحقق من فرق الهبوط ليس مهمة مصمم البايلات وخاصة في حالة مثل حاة برج بارتفاع 205 أمتار يجاوره كتلة بارتفاع 4.5م , ولكن مهمته بعد تحديد الحمل الأقصى للبايلات اعطاء القطر والطول الآمن من ناحيتي اجهادات التربة والهبوط الأعظمي حسب مواصفات طبقات التربة, فمصمم البايلات ليس على اطلاع بطريقة توزيع حمولات المنشأة في حالات التحميل المختلفة, وهي من صميم مهمة الدراسة الانشائية بالاستعانة بالمعلومات الواردة في تقرير التربة وربما يلزم العودة لمعد هذا التقرير في بعض الحالات, وقد قام الدارس بهذه المهمة لكل كتلة على حدة بحيث لا يتجاوز فرق الهبوط لبايلات البرج الحد المسموح وتبقى الاجهادات النهائية في كل عناصر الكتلة ضمن حدود الأمان وكذلك الأمر بالنسبة لكتلة البوديوم , ولكنه لم يقم بهذا التدقيق بين بايلات الكتلتين, خاصة انه لم يفصلهما, لو كانت الكتلتين مغصولتين لما كان هذا الأمر مهما
مع كل احترامي وتقديري


----------



## حسان2 (4 يناير 2011)

أبو نادر قال:


> شكرالأساتذتنا على الأراء والخبرات المطروحة
> وأظن أن الحل الأمثل بالنسبة للبشة السفلية الفصل من دون أية إضافات وفق التوضيح السابق
> وبالنسبة للـtie beam في المنطقة المشار إليها سابقا تنفذ (بأبعاد ووظيقة أخرى )أي أنها هنا ستكون ميدة=ground beam ويجهز لها مكان للاستناد عند اللبشة كما وجه المهندس أبو بكر أي الاستناد سيكون مسند أحادي لا ينقل عزوم أو قوى أفقية بل ينقل فقط قوى راسية شاقولية ناتجة عن وزنه ووزن ما يحمله
> 
> ...



أخي الكريم أبو نادر
اضافة لما تفضلت به, ربما من الأفضل لتفادي استعمال المواد التي تفضلت بذكرها عند الاستناد على هذه الأعمدة وتفاديا لأي سوء في التنفيذ أرى أنه من الأفضل نقل هذه الأعمدة خارج حدود رافت البرج واستعمال بايل كاب خاص بها واللجوء الى أظفار , فيما لو كان هذا الحل لا يتعارض مع المعماري
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## م . أبو بكر (4 يناير 2011)

من جهتي أيها الأفاضل لا أزال أرى من الضروري سند قاعدة الجدار على بايلات إن كان ممكناً أو على رافت البرج .

إلا إن كانت الأحمال على الجدار هي وزنه الذاتي فقط .

لأن عمل وصله فقط كما رسمها الأخ أبو نادر ، سيسمح بهبوط مختلف لقاعدة الجدار نفسها في المسافة 2.37 م . و هذا ما يؤدي إلى تشرخات في الرافات تحت الجدار .

طيب لو كان هذا الكلام صحيحاً فلماذا لا نلغي عدداً إضافياً من البايلات تحت قاعدة الجدار ..

هب أن المسافة 5.37 م بدلاً من 2.37 م .. هل سيبقى الحل صحيحاً .

من الذي دقق أن التربة في وضعها الحالي بدون بايلات ستحمل حمولات الجدار .. و إذا كانت تفعل فلماذا وضعت بايلات اصلاً تحت قاعدة الجدار ..


أما أن الجدار يلعب دور كمر عميق ، فهذا غير ممكن لأن هذا يتطلب أن يستند الجدار على شئ صلب خارج نطاق الرافت و هذا غير متوفر .

بالنسبة للأتعاب أخي أبو نادر ، لا تهرب .. كاسة شاي ( أكرك عجم ) لا أقل من ذلك .. فنحن لا نعمل مجاناً .


----------



## mohy_y2003 (4 يناير 2011)

حسان2 قال:


> أخي الفاضل محي الدين
> التحقق من فرق الهبوط ليس مهمة مصمم البايلات وخاصة في حالة مثل حاة برج بارتفاع 205 أمتار يجاوره كتلة بارتفاع 4.5م , ولكن مهمته بعد تحديد الحمل الأقصى للبايلات اعطاء القطر والطول الآمن من ناحيتي اجهادات التربة والهبوط الأعظمي حسب مواصفات طبقات التربة, فمصمم البايلات ليس على اطلاع بطريقة توزيع حمولات المنشأة في حالات التحميل المختلفة, وهي من صميم مهمة الدراسة الانشائية بالاستعانة بالمعلومات الواردة في تقرير التربة وربما يلزم العودة لمعد هذا التقرير في بعض الحالات, وقد قام الدارس بهذه المهمة لكل كتلة على حدة بحيث لا يتجاوز فرق الهبوط لبايلات البرج الحد المسموح وتبقى الاجهادات النهائية في كل عناصر الكتلة ضمن حدود الأمان وكذلك الأمر بالنسبة لكتلة البوديوم , ولكنه لم يقم بهذا التدقيق بين بايلات الكتلتين, خاصة انه لم يفصلهما, لو كانت الكتلتين مغصولتين لما كان هذا الأمر مهما
> مع كل احترامي وتقديري



الحوار مع حضرتك ممتع وشيق ولا اريده ان ينتهي :84:

لكن بصفة عامة فان دراسة البايلات وهبوطها من صميم عمل مهندس البايلات في الاساس - فكل ما يخص الاساسات هو من صميم عمل مهندس التربة والاساسات 

ودور المهندس الانشائي هو عمل حالات التحميل وتصميم الهيكل الانشائي ووضع ردود الافعال القادمه من الهيكل الانشائي علي الاساسات ليقوم بتصميمها م الاساسات 

الا ان هذا لا يحدث فتم الاكتفاء بان يقوم مهندس الاساسات باعطاء توصيات ملزمة للمهندس الانشائي من جهد تربة ونوع اساسات ....... الخ ثم يتم التصميم من قبل المهندس الانشائي وفق هذه القيود 

واذا لزم الامر يتم الرجوع الي مصمم البايلات في حالة الاحتياج الي ذلك وحدوث اي مستجدات لا يستطيع المهندس الانشائي التعامل معها 

واتفق مع حضرتك في ان هذه الحاله خاصة وهو ان الكتلتين متصلتين ومن الممكن تاثير كل منهما علي الاخري بشكل او باخر 

تقبل تحياتي واحترامي وتقديري


----------



## حسان2 (4 يناير 2011)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> من جهتي أيها الأفاضل لا أزال أرى من الضروري سند قاعدة الجدار على بايلات إن كان ممكناً أو على رافت البرج .
> 
> *أخي الكريم أبو بكر أتفق معك بأفضلية هذا الخيار وهو سند قاعدة الجدار على رافت البرج كما اقترحت أنت, طالما أن اضافة بايلات لم يعد ممكنا كما ذكر الأخ أبو نادر*​
> 
> ...



*أما شرب كأس من الشاي بصحبة هذه المجموعة الرائعة من الأخوة فهي أهم من أي أتعاب*

ولكم جميعا تحياتي وتمنياتي أن تتاح الفرصة لنجتمع على كأس من الشاي


----------



## حسان2 (4 يناير 2011)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> الحوار مع حضرتك ممتع وشيق ولا اريده ان ينتهي :84:
> 
> لكن بصفة عامة فان دراسة البايلات وهبوطها من صميم عمل مهندس البايلات في الاساس - فكل ما يخص الاساسات هو من صميم عمل مهندس التربة والاساسات
> 
> ...



نواصل الحوار أخي وصديقي محي الدين
أنا لا أرى أن دراسة الأساسات بشكل عام سواء كانت منفردة أو مشتركة أو حصيرة , سواء على التبرة مباشرة أو على بايلات هي من عمل مهندس التربة. وانما بنحصر عمله في سبر وتحليل واستنتاج مواصفات التربة في المناسيب المختلفة واعطاء قدرة تحملها وقابليتها للهبوط بتأثير الحمولات وتبعا لشكل ونوع الأساسات بصورة عامة, واعطاء توصيات عامة من خلال معرفة معلومات أساسية وعامة حول البناء المراد اقامته, من قبيل ارتفاعه وعدد طوابقه وشكله العام.
وتبقى مسؤولية توزيع العناصر الانشائية ومنها الأعمدة واختيار نوع الأساسات بشكل نهائي مسؤولية المهندس الانشائي بعد اجراء التحليل اللازم للبناء والحصول على الحمولات المتوقعة على الأعمدة في حالات التحميل المختلفة وتراكيبها المحتملة, وبالاستفادة من المعلومات المتوفرة في تقرير مهندس التربة. وهو من يحدد هل سيتم استعمال اساست مفردة أو مشتركة أو حصيرة عامة او خليط بينهما وشكل وأبعاد هذه الأساسات وهو من يختار طريقة توزيع البايلات تحتها وتباعدها ويدرس العمل المشترك لهذه البايلات حسب توزعها وتباعدها, وليس لمهندس التربة القدرة ولا المعلومات اللازمة للقيام بذلك, وهو عندما يدرس البايلات مثلا يعطى له قدرة التحمل القصوى لكل نوع من انواع البايلات المراد استعمالها ومنسوب رأس كل منها وهو يقوم بتحديد قطر وطول كل نوع من البايلات لتحقيق القدرة المطلوبة ضمن هبوط أعظمي وفق متطلبات الكود عند تطبيق الحمولة القصوى, وهو غير قادر على دراسة أثر أي هبوط أو فرق هبوط بين البايلات "وهو ضمن الحدود المسموحة من وجهة نظر التربة " على عناصر المنشأ المختلفة وعلاقتها ببعضها وغير قادر على اختيار الجمل الانشائية التي تتناسب مع هذه الهبوطات وفروقها. 
ولا أظن أن اي منا وجد خلال حياته المهنية أن أية اساست قد تم دراستها وتحديدها من قبل مهندس التربة وهذا ليس بحكم العادة وانما بحكم واقع الاختصاص والمسؤولية
وللحوار بقية, فقد وعدنا الأخ أبو اياد باثارة الكثير من المواضيع المتعلقة ونحن سنكون مسرورين باحتساء الكثير من كؤوس الشاي على شرفه وفي ظل هذا الملتقى المحترم


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (4 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

ارجو التماس العذر لي لتاخري بالمشاركه اخي الكريم بعد دعوتكم الكريمه لي 
وبالاطلاع علي الموضوع المطروح من سيادتكم وهوة موضوع من الاهميه بمكان لكي نتشارك فيه جميعا للوصول لافضل الحلول الانشائيه 
ولعدم توفر الرسومات المعماريه ؟؟؟؟؟
وعدم توفر تقرير التربه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ساحاول القاء الضوء فقط علي اسئله حضرتك
اولا اخي الكريم 
اري انه من المكلف جدا جدا جدا تاسيس كامل المبني علي خواذيق اذ أنه يمكن الاكتفاء بالخوازيق فقط اسفل منطقه البرج وتصميم البرج منفصل بصورة مبدئيه وتحديد سمك هامه الخوازيق ومساحتها المطلوبه وعدد الخواذيق ( واعتقد ان الخوازيق المستعمله بالانشاء كثيرة نسيبا علي عدد الادوار المطلوب انشاؤة )
بعد هذا التنحليل المبدئي تستطيع تحديد ابعاد اللبشه المطلوبه ووضعها علي الرسومات واختيار الطريقه المثلي لتوزيع اعمدة الادوار قليله الارتفاع وفصل كامل المبني صغير الارتفاع عن البرج وعدم وضع اعمدة تخص المبني قليل الارتفاع علي قاعدة البرج 
وبعد التحيلي المبدئي ستصل لمعرفه ردود الافعال القصوي علي الخوازيق ونحسب مقدار الهبوط المتوقع لها ( ومطلوب تجارب بالموقع لعمل اختبار هبوط للخوازيق تحت الحمل المقرر لها وتقدير الهبوط وقياسه بدقه ) 
يراعي فصل كامل البرج عن المبني القليل الارتفاع ويمكن تنفيذ قواعد مساعدة بجوار قاعدة البرج لتحميل المبني 
يتم تصميم القواعد المجاورة للبرج علي انها لبشه واعتقد ان سمكها لن يصل الي 75 سم 
يتم دراسه تاثير البرج علي المبني قليل الارتفاع المجاور ( gap ) وهذا يكون في حدود 25 مم ودارسه الصدمه المتوقعه بينهم وتحليل نتائجها علي المبني 
يتم عمل فاصل انشائي لكامل المبني وبالاسقف ( يتم فصل الخرسانه وعمل زوي من الحديد وملئ الفراغ رصاص وتكسيته بالنحاس علي شكل ظهر حيه )
يتم عمل فصل بالاساسات كاملا مع مراعاه عدة تحميل اي جزء من لبشه الجزء القليل الارتفاع علي لبشته هامات الخوازيق لان هذا من شأنه توليد عزوم اضافيه كبيرة علي منطقه الكابولي الذي ستقوم بعمله وهذا سيولد قوي شد كبيرة علي الخوازيق الملاصقه للبشه هامات الخوازيق (واذا رغبت في تركيب طرف اللبشه اسفل المبني قليل الارتفاع علي لبشه هامات الخوازيق لابد وان تتاكد من ان هبوط لبشه هامات الخوازيق اكبر من هبوط لبشه المبني قليل الارتفاع )
مراعااه تساوي الهبوط بين ( هبوط الخوازيق اسفل لبشه البرج وهبوط لبشه الجزؤ قليل الارتفاع ) 
واخيرا يمكنك وبمعاونه الشركه المنفذة عمل فرمات بالادوار المشتركه بين البرج والمبني قليل الارتفاع ( دورين الجراجات والدور الارضي ) لجعل المنشأ مثبت تثبيت كلي بهذه الادوار وممنوع من الحركه الجانبيه بهذا الجزء ( وهذا له دراسه خاصه جدا جدا )
هذا رد سريع وجاري درساه الموضوع بصورة اشمل وارجو رفع تقرير التربه والرسومات المعماريه لوضع الحلول السليمه للاعمدة وتقدير الهبوط حتي يتسني لنا المشاركه بايجابيه بهذا الموضوع
واعتذر هذا رد سريع وبنقاط غير مرتبه ولكن هي فقط لالقاء الضوء علي الموضوع ومدي اهميته
ولك التحيه والشكر 
وجاري الاطلاع علي ردود الزملاء للاستفادة منها ولكم جميعا كل الشكر


----------



## mohy_y2003 (4 يناير 2011)

اهم شئ استاذنا الفاضل ان يكون الحوار ممتداً مع احتساء الشاي في ضيافة ابو نادر مع مواضيعه المثيرة :85::84:




حسان2 قال:


> نواصل الحوار أخي وصديقي محي الدين
> أنا لا أرى أن دراسة الأساسات بشكل عام سواء كانت منفردة أو مشتركة أو حصيرة , سواء على التبرة مباشرة أو على بايلات هي من عمل مهندس التربة. وانما بنحصر عمله في سبر وتحليل واستنتاج مواصفات التربة في المناسيب المختلفة واعطاء قدرة تحملها وقابليتها للهبوط بتأثير الحمولات وتبعا لشكل ونوع الأساسات بصورة عامة, واعطاء توصيات عامة من خلال معرفة معلومات أساسية وعامة حول البناء المراد اقامته, من قبيل ارتفاعه وعدد طوابقه وشكله العام.



تمام اتفق مع حضرتك فيما تفضلت ويبقي ان مهندس التربه هو من يحدد نوع الاساسات وكيفية التعامل مع التربة ويحدد التوصيات اللازمة لذلك والتي تعتبر قيود للمهندس الانشائي واجبة الاتباع وملزمة له بقوة القوانين والاكواد 





> وتبقى مسؤولية توزيع العناصر الانشائية ومنها الأعمدة واختيار نوع الأساسات بشكل نهائي مسؤولية المهندس الانشائي بعد اجراء التحليل اللازم للبناء والحصول على الحمولات المتوقعة على الأعمدة في حالات التحميل المختلفة وتراكيبها المحتملة, وبالاستفادة من المعلومات المتوفرة في تقرير مهندس التربة.


اتفق مع حضرتك في الفقرة السابقة ماعدا الجزئية الخاصة باختيار نوع الاساسات - فهذا ليس من حق المهندس الانشائي ولكنه من حق مهندس التربه فقط - يعني هل لو كانت التوصية باساس رافت علي بايلات فهل يستطيع المهندس الانشائي تغييرها الي نوع اخر دون الرجوع الي مهندس التربة ؟ او ان يكون ارتفاع البايل 20 متر فهل يستطيع تقليل هذا الارتفاع الي 15 متر مثلا دون الرجوع الي مهندس التربة اعتقد ان الاجابة لا 



> هو من يحدد هل سيتم استعمال اساست مفردة أو مشتركة أو حصيرة عامة او خليط بينهما وشكل وأبعاد هذه الأساسات وهو من يختار طريقة توزيع البايلات تحتها وتباعدها ويدرس العمل المشترك لهذه البايلات حسب توزعها وتباعدها,



للمهندس الانشائي الحق في ذلك بما يتوافق مع توصيات مهندس التربة - يعني لو مهندس التربه اوصي باستخدام رافت او حصيرة فلا يمكن للمهندس الانشائي عمل قواعد منفصله او مركبة دون العودة لمهندس التربة
ولكن العكس صحيح بمعني انه اذا كانت التوصيه قواعد منفصله فيمكن للانشائي ان يصممها حصيرة لانها اكثر اماناً 





> وليس لمهندس التربة القدرة ولا المعلومات اللازمة للقيام بذلك,
> 
> وهو عندما يدرس البايلات مثلا يعطى له قدرة التحمل القصوى لكل نوع من انواع البايلات المراد استعمالها ومنسوب رأس كل منها وهو يقوم بتحديد قطر وطول كل نوع من البايلات لتحقيق القدرة المطلوبة ضمن هبوط أعظمي وفق متطلبات الكود عند تطبيق الحمولة القصوى, وهو غير قادر على دراسة أثر أي هبوط أو فرق هبوط بين البايلات "وهو ضمن الحدود المسموحة من وجهة نظر التربة " على عناصر المنشأ المختلفة وعلاقتها ببعضها وغير قادر على اختيار الجمل الانشائية التي تتناسب مع هذه الهبوطات وفروقها.
> ولا أظن أن اي منا وجد خلال حياته المهنية أن أية اساست قد تم دراستها وتحديدها من قبل مهندس التربة وهذا ليس بحكم العادة وانما بحكم واقع الاختصاص والمسؤولية



مجرد امداد المهندس الانشائي لمهندس التربة بردود الافعال في اماكن الاعمدة القادمة من الهيكل الخرساني حسب حالات التحميل يجعل مهندس التربة قادراً علي تصميم الاساسات اللازمة طبقا لنوع التربه بكفاءة اكثر من المهندس الانشائي 


بالنسبة لمهندس التربة فهو الاقدر علي تصميم اي منشآت خاصة تتعامل مع بالتربة بدليل اننا درسنا كورس الاساسات مع التربة ولم ندرسه مع كورس الخرسانة اثناء الدراسة في الجامعة 

وكورس الاساسات المقصود به كل ما يتعامل مع التربة من منشآت كالحوائط الساندة وجميع انواع القواعد مركبة او مفردة او متصله ........... الخ 

كما ان هناك كود خاص بالاساسات يختلف عن كود الخرسانة ويعني بتصميم الاساسات ويخاطب مهندس التربة بالدرجة الاولي معتمدا علي نتائج التجارب الحقلية والمعمليه 

هذه وجهة نظري طبعاً وتحتمل الخطأ والصواب 




> وللحوار بقية, فقد وعدنا الأخ أبو اياد باثارة الكثير من المواضيع المتعلقة ونحن سنكون مسرورين باحتساء الكثير من كؤوس الشاي على شرفه وفي ظل هذا الملتقى المحترم



وفي انتظار كؤوس الشاي من الاخ الكريم ابو نادر 

وجزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً


----------



## أبو نادر (4 يناير 2011)

أشكر المهندس ابراهيم كريم على مشاركته
وأشكر المهندسان الكبيران م حسان وم محيي على فنح موضوع مهمة كل من مهندس التربة والمهندس الانشائي
وكنت قد كتبت مشاركة ولكني أثرت حذفها لأنها دون المستوى وستكون نشازا بين هذا التغريد البديع
بالنسبة للشاي سأكون واقعيا ولن أدعوكم دعوة أعلم أنها صعبة التطبيق ولكن كلما جلست لأقرا أو أشارك بالموضوع سيكون كوب الشاي جليسي وسأقدم الشاي عندها لمن حولي 
من يدري لربما يكون مؤتمر أو معرض في مدينة ما نجتمع فيه بمن يحضر ونحتسي الشاي
أما المهندس أبو بكر فجلسة الشاي معك بعد العودة بعون الله للرياض الشاي علينا والعشاء عليك
ومشاركتك رقم 25 مع تعليقات م حسان في المشاركة 26 مقنعة وسنرى ما سيؤول إليه الوضع ونعلمكم


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
في البداية لا يسعني الا ان اتوجه بالشكر للمهندس ابو نادر على فتح مثل هذا الموضوع والشكر موصول ايضا للاستاذة الكرام على هذه المشاركات والحوار القيم وهذا ما تعدونا عليه في ملتقانا هذا ومن باب الاستماع الى جميع الاراء بهذا الخصوص اقدم لكم وجهة نظري بهذه المسألة التي تابعتها منذ ساعات الصباح الاولى.​ 


> لدينا مشروع قيد التنفيذ مكون من برج 19 دور وبوديوم أربعة أدوار يحيط به مع قبو تحت جزء من المبنى





> البوديوم من المفترض أنه مفصول إنشائيا عن البرج
> 
> (أقول من المفترض لأنه هذا الموضوع محور النقاش)
> الجملة الانشائية للأساسات عبارة عن رافت عامة تحت البرج​


​ 


> أحد هذه المشاريع كان يتألف من برج مجموع طوابقه 48 طابقا وارتفاعه الكامل 205 أمتار مع بوديوم يحيط به مؤلف من طابق واحد فقط, وكانت الأساسات مشابهة لحالة مشروعك المطروح اضافة الى أن طابق البوديوم كان متصلا بالبرج على منسوب البلاطتين " الأرضية والتي كانت الحصيرة-اللبشة





> كان اعتراي كممثل لشركتي على وجود أي اتصال انشائي بين البوديوم والبرج سواء على مستوى التأسيس أو مستوى البلاطات من وجهة نظر تعتمد سببين رئيسيين:
> 
> 1- الاحتمال الكبير لحصول فرق هبوط بين حصيرة البرج وقواعد البوديوم "كلاهما مستندين على بايلات "أوتاد" بقياسات مختلفة مما يعرض البلاطات وعناصر الاتصال الى قوى واجهادات اضافية لم تؤخذ بالحسبان في الدراسة
> 2- اختلاف سلوك البرج والبوديوم أثناء التعرض لحمولات الزلازل أو الرياح, وكذلك لم يتم أخذ ذلك في الدراسة
> ...


​ من خلال المقتطفات السابقة نلاحظ مثالين حول نفس الحالة ان المقاول يقترح ان يتم تنفيذ فاصل هبوط settlement Joint والمصمم الانشائي لا يؤيد هذا الاقتراح ومتمسك بالتصميم ؟.

والسؤال هل نحن بحاجة لفاصل هبوط في هذه الحالة ؟.
قبل الاجابة على هذا السؤال اعود بالتذكير بالحالة التي نحتاج فيها الى فاصل هبوط​


اختلاف قدر التحمل للتربة تحت الاساسات.
اختلاف الاحمال بشكل كبير​
ونلاحظ ان هذين الشريطين متوفرين من خلال لدينا مبنى برجي ومحيط به مبنى اقل ارتفاعا بكثير وبالتالي نحتاج الى فاصل هبوط في الاساسات وبما انه لدينا رافت فيكون لدينا فاصل هبوط بين قسمي الرافت .

وهذا التحليل يكون صحيحا عندما يكون لدينا الرافت محمل على التربة مباشرة وبالتالي فانه الهبوط التفاضلي ممكن الحدوث .
ولكن عندما يكون الرافت مستند على بايلات يكون لدينا حالتين​


البايلات مصممة على الاحتكاك friction piles وهذه تعامل معالة الرافت المحملة على التربة مباشرة وتحتاج الى فاصل هبوط.
البايلات مصممة على على التحمل Bearing Piles وفي هذه الحالة حيث ان الاحمال تنقل الى تربة صخرية على عمق كبير فالتالي يكون يكون قليل جدا وبالتالي فان الهبوط التفاضلي يكون قليل جدا وضمن الحدود المسموح بها بالكودات ويتم التأكد من ذلك من خلال فحصل التحميل للبايل ونتائج هبوط البايل ومن ثم حساب الهبوط التفاضلي ومقارنة ذلك بالكودات.​

لذلك في هذه الحالة لا نحتاج الى فاصل هبوط ويكون غير مطلوب وبشكل اكثر عندما يكون لدينا منسوب المياه الجوفيه اعلى من مستوى الرافت وكما هو معلوم فان الفواصل تحت منسوب المياه الجوفية تشكل مشاكل في التسرب وتحتاج الى جهد ومواصفات دقيقة للتنفيذ.

وفي حالة تنفيذ فاصل هبوط فيجب ان يتم تحقيق هذا الفاصل على الحركة الزلزالية من حيث عرض الفاصل.
_ولكن في حالة عدم تنفيذ فاصل الهبوط في الرافت وهذا ما اقترحه فيجب ان يتم تنفيذ فاصل زلزالي بين مبنى البرج والمبنى_ _المحيط__ يتم تنفيذه ابتدءا من فوق منسوب الرافت._
اما بخصوص التفاصيل المقترحة 






اؤيد رأي المهندس ابو بكر بعدم الحاجة الى بايلات تحت قاعدة الجدار الاستنادي.​


وفي حالة التخوف من حصول اي هبوط فانني اقترح التفصيل التالية




اللون الازرق يمثل النيوبرين تحت الاساس​







هذا الاقتراح يحتاج الى تدقيق punching shear وهناك احتمال كبير ان ذلك سيفشل حيث ان سماكة الرافت خفض الى 50%​


مع تحياتي للجميع​
​


----------



## أبو نادر (5 يناير 2011)

جاء كلام أستاذنا الحبيب م رزق تغريدا بلبليا كناريا يتناغم مع تغريد الأساتذة سابقا ويضفي على الحوار نكهة خاصة 
أستاذنا الفاضل مشاركتك الدسمة أوقفتني عند عدة نقاط 
أولا. الشكل المقترح من المهندس أبو بكر والذي تؤيده ينطبق عليه مفهوم الفاصل الزلزالي ولا ينطبق عليه مفهوم فاصل الهبوط (طبعا بعد أن تتم دراسة شكل الاستناد وأبعاده جيدا ) وهذه حالة نادرة لأنه بالعادة الفاصل الزلزالي هو بشكل اتو ماتيكي فاصل هبوط
ثانيا.الاستناد السابق هو التطبيق العملي لنوع استناد كنا نسميه في مواد ميكانيك الانشاءات مسند أحادي=roller support = مسند متدحرج
ثالثا. ألمحتم في كلامكم إلى موضوع المياه الجوفية والعزل وهو موضوع مؤرق
فحبذا لو فصلتم أكثر بالعزل وأسلوبه:
-بحالة الفصل التام بين اللبشة و بايل كاب الجدار الاستنادي(كما في التفصيلة التي رسمناها في الأول)
-وبحالة الاستناد التي تم اقتراحها من قبل المهندس أبو بكر وكنتم لها مؤيدين


----------



## حسان2 (5 يناير 2011)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> اهم شئ استاذنا الفاضل ان يكون الحوار ممتداً مع احتساء الشاي في ضيافة ابو نادر مع مواضيعه المثيرة :85::84:
> 
> *أخي الكريم محي الدين نواصل الحوار على كوب من القهوة هذه المرة لأنه الصباح الباكر أولا ولأنني الداعي هذه المرة ولا بد من التغيير ثانيا*
> 
> ...



ويتواصل الحوار


----------



## م . أبو بكر (5 يناير 2011)

من الملاحظات الجديرة بالاهتمام ، ما ذكره الأستاذ رزق حجاوي حول تدقيق رافت البرج على الثقب Punching من قبل البايلات في الأماكن التي يتم تخفيض سماكة القاعدة فيها .
وجهة نظر مهمة ، و هي من ضمن ما ذكرناه حول ضرورة دراسة و تدقيق هذه الحالة ، في حال تم الموافقة عليها .

و الشكر موصول لجميع الاساتذة ..

أبسط يا عم أبو نادر ، فقد حصلت على خلاصة خبرات طويلة ، مقابل كاسة شاي ، و أنا الذي تورطت بالعشاء - لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله .

مع الاحترام للجميع


----------



## mohy_y2003 (5 يناير 2011)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> من الملاحظات الجديرة بالاهتمام ، ما ذكره الأستاذ رزق حجاوي حول تدقيق رافت البرج على الثقب punching من قبل البايلات في الأماكن التي يتم تخفيض سماكة القاعدة فيها .
> وجهة نظر مهمة ، و هي من ضمن ما ذكرناه حول ضرورة دراسة و تدقيق هذه الحالة ، في حال تم الموافقة عليها .
> 
> و الشكر موصول لجميع الاساتذة ..
> ...


 
ملحوظة مهمة وجزي الله الجميع خيراً 



> أبسط يا عم أبو نادر ، فقد حصلت على خلاصة خبرات طويلة ، مقابل كاسة شاي ، و أنا الذي تورطت بالعشاء - لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله .


 
حتي كاسة الشاي - لن يدفع ثمنها الاخ ابو نادر فقال سيجهز كاسة شاي واحده :7::7::7:



> بالنسبة للشاي سأكون واقعيا ولن أدعوكم دعوة أعلم أنها صعبة التطبيق ولكن كلما جلست لأقرا أو أشارك بالموضوع سيكون كوب الشاي جليسي وسأقدم الشاي عندها لمن حولي
> من يدري لربما يكون مؤتمر أو معرض في مدينة ما نجتمع فيه بمن يحضر ونحتسي الشاي


 
وحضرتك من تورطت بالعشاء - يعوض عليك ربنا يا اخ ابو بكر :7:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (5 يناير 2011)

حسان2 قال:


> أخي الكريم محي الدين نواصل الحوار على كوب من القهوة هذه المرة لأنه الصباح الباكر أولا ولأنني الداعي هذه المرة ولا بد من التغيير ثانيا
> 
> ويتواصل الحوار


 
استاذنا الكريم م حسان - دعوة لا نملك الا ان نجيبها - ويتواصل الحوار مع فنجان قهوة 




> كما ذكرت سابقا مهندس التربة يحدد خيارات عامة للساسات ومتعددة والخيار الأخير من ضمنها يبقى مسؤولية المهندس الانشائي, ولن تجد في اي تقرير تربة خيارا وحيدا وقرارا نهائيا بنوع الساسات وشكلها, أما ارتفاع البايل وقطره فهو مسؤولية مهندس التربة بالتأكيد وفقا للحمولات القصوى التي يحددها المهندس الانشائي وهذا ما ذكرته في مشاركاتي السابقة


 سيدي الفاضل م حسان الحمولات القصوي للبايل لا يتم تحديدها بواسطة المهندس الانشائي - فتقرير التربة يضع نماذج للبايلات تتناسب مع الحمولات المتوقعه بعد التحليل الانشائي للهيكل ويلزم بها المهندس الانشائي في حالة تصميم المهندس الانشائي للاساسات 

يعني في مادة الاساسات دائما وابدا كان يتم التدريس علي اساس ان الاحمال معروفة ومطلوب تصميم الاساس لهذه الحاله- يعني مطلوب تصميم قاعدة بشداد لعمودين حمل كل منهما كذا( معلوم ) وقطاع كل منهم كذا(معلوم ) والمسافة بينهما كذا (معلومة ) - وهذا هو دور مهندس الاساسات الذي اتكلم عنه تصميم اساسات معرضة لاحمال معلومة -

 وكيفية الحصول علي هذه الاحمال مسئولية المهندس الانشائي فهو من يحدد اماكن الاعمدة وهو من يحدد النظام الانشائي وهو من يحدد قطاعات الاعمدة طبقا للاحمال ويقوم بالتصميم الانشائي للهيكل - فهذا من صميم عمل الانشائي - ولكن عند تصميم الاساسات مطلوب فقط ردود الافعال ضد الاحمال القادمة من الهيكل حسب الحالات المعتمدة وحسب الكود المتبع وامداد مهندس الاساسات بها لتصميمها او ان يلتزم هو بقيود مهندس التربه في التصميم 

اذكر انني كنت اقوم بتصميم مبني وعندما قرات تقرير التربه وجدته يوصي باستخدام قواعد منفصلة ومحدد بعد معين لطول القواعد لا يجب ان يزيد عنه او مساحة محدده لا اتذكر بدقة - وعندما وضعت النظام الانشائي وجدت بعض الاعمدة متقاربة مما اضطرني لعمل حصيرة لثلاث او اربع اعمده مما يزيد من مساحة الحصيرة عن المحدد في تقرير التربة فاتصلت بمكتب استشاري التربة وسالته فطبعا راجع اوراقه وابلغني انه لا مشكله من ذلك فطلبت منه ارسال فاكس بالموافقة - لانها مسئوليته اولا واخيراً تعاقدياً - وتم ارفاق صورة الفاكس في تقرير التربه اثناء تقديم المشروع للاعتماد من البلدية 

لان مخالفة تقرير التربة في توصياته خطأ قاتل للانشائي فنياً وقانونياً - وهناك مواقف عديدة في الواقع العملي اثبتت ذلك 

وتحياتي لشخصك الكريم وللجميع وشكرا علي القهوة :7:


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 يناير 2011)

أبو نادر قال:


> جاء كلام أستاذنا الحبيب م رزق تغريدا بلبليا كناريا يتناغم مع تغريد الأساتذة سابقا ويضفي على الحوار نكهة خاصة





أبو نادر قال:


> أستاذنا الفاضل مشاركتك الدسمة أوقفتني عند عدة نقاط
> أولا. الشكل المقترح من المهندس أبو بكر والذي تؤيده ينطبق عليه مفهوم الفاصل الزلزالي ولا ينطبق عليه مفهوم فاصل الهبوط (طبعا بعد أن تتم دراسة شكل الاستناد وأبعاده جيدا ) وهذه حالة نادرة لأنه بالعادة الفاصل الزلزالي هو بشكل اتو ماتيكي فاصل هبوط
> ثانيا.الاستناد السابق هو التطبيق العملي لنوع استناد كنا نسميه في مواد ميكانيك الانشاءات مسند أحادي=roller support = مسند متدحرج
> ثالثا. ألمحتم في كلامكم إلى موضوع المياه الجوفية والعزل وهو موضوع مؤرق
> ...



السلام عليكم
بخصوص اقتراح فاصل فمن وجهة نظري لا أويد ذلك وقد شرحت لك الاسباب سابقا واليك ما قرأته في احد الكتب المتخصصة في تنفيذ الرافت وهذا ما كنت اميل اليه سابقا(وكثير من الابراج في دبي تم تنفيذها بدون فواصل )
Joints are required to be provided in building super-structures to take care of thermal and seismic effects. Concepts in this connection are more or less clear and no difficulty is generally experienced in locating these joints. Structural designers, however, _face a question as to whether these joints should __be __extended to foundation raft. There are no clear guidelines available on this aspect._
in multi-block buildings having basements, _unless technology to ensure water tight construction is available, joints need not be provided in the basement rafts_.
Wherever computer facilities of adequate size are available, raft should be analyzed as a whole. On the other hand, where it cannot be done, a separate analysis can be carried out for portion of the raft taking 2 or 3 bays on either side of the joint and neglecting the other portions. The common portion can then be designed for these values or the individual block values whichever is higher. While detailing, reinforcement should be provided liberally at the joint.

وحتى لا يكون اي احتمال لحصول كسر في قاعدة الجدار فاقترح التعديل التالي





اما تفصيلة العزل المطلوبة في حال (اصرارك على الفاصل)فعندها يجب عزل الارضية بطبقتين من membrane متعاكستين فوق طبقة خرسانة النظافة وحماية العازل بطبقة من SCREED اما منطقة الفاصل فيتم وضع مانع للتسرب على ثلاث طبقات WATERSTOP




وللمزيد حول العزل اليك المشاركة التالية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t185852-2.html
أما طريقة صب الرافت وعملية Q.C لحرارة الخرسانة الداخلية ومنع حصول تشققات شعرية HAIR CRACKS على السطح فاليك هذه المشاركات من موضوع "مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية "
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85501-79.html#post1467088
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85501-82.html​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (5 يناير 2011)

الزملاء الأفاضل 
السلام عليكم 

أسمحوا لى أن أضيف تلك المشاركة ومناقشة بعض الأفكار بخصوص تلك المشكلة 

علينا أولا أن ننظر للجملة الأنشائية من عدة إعتبارات فبعض الحلول قد يكون مناسبا لتلافى مشكلة ولكنه فى ذات الوقت سيسهم فى مشكلات أخرى

سنحصر النقاش فى لبشة مرتكزة على بايلات لبرج خرسانى 
به مثلا 15 طابق فوق الأرض (البرج) + 3 طوابق أسفل الأرض (البوديوم Podiums)

الحل الأول : عمل فصل بين جزء البوديوم وجزء البرج
هذا الحل تم مناقشته وهو حل مناسب لنا جميعا من وجهة نظر الهبوط إلى أخره ...... لنتفق أذن أن ذلك الحل ملائم من تلك الجهة 

الحل الثانى : عمل لبشة واحدة لكامل البناء وعدم الفصل

للناقش الان الحلين من وجهة نظر الأحمال الديناميكية وأعنى هنا الزلازل .....

لنطرح الان ذلك التساؤل كيف ستعمل الجملة الأنشائية للبناء فى تلك الفترة؟؟؟

بالنسبة للحل الأول : سيعمل البناء كبنائين منفصلين وستواجهنا مشكلة قوة التصادم بين كل منهما نظرا لأنهما يعملان بشكل منفصل تلك نقطة فى غاية الخطورة ويجب دراستها بعناية 

النقطة الثانية والهامة جدا :
أتصال البناء بالبوديوم وأتصال البوديوم ب الحوائط الخارجية retaining wall يجعل التربة المحيطة بالبناء تعمل كنوابض جانبية Lateral springs مما يزيد من إتزان البناء وتقليل الحركة الجانبية له أثناء تعرضه للزلزال

لنتخيل ما يحدث للبناء أثناء الزلزال
التربة بجميع أجزائها تتحرك بعجلة = عجلة الزلزال
الطبقات الأولى الملاصقة للبايلات نتيجة لتلك الأهتزازات قد تنهار حول البايلات وبالتالى أول 2 أو 3 أمتار من أعلا البايلات قد تصبح غير مستندة جانبيا بواسطة التربة مما يزيد من العزوم نتيجة للحركة الأفقية للبناء

نتيجة لذلك لجاء المصممون لتلك الفكرة الرائعة وهى دفن جزء من البناء أسفل منسوب الأرض (3 أو 4 طوابق) وزيادة مساحة ذلك الجزء وربطه من جميع الجهات بحوائط ساندة من الخرسانة


الخلاصة :
من تلك المقدمة السابقة يتضح ضرورة ربط البناء بالبوديوم تفاديا لمشكلة قوى التصادم أولا 
ثانيا لزيادة قدرة الجملة الأنشائية على تحمل القوى الأفقية من الزلازال من خلال النوابض الجانبية مما يزيد من جساءة البناء

سيقول معترض ولكننا لا نأخذ النوابض الجانبية أثناء التصميم
معك حق الأعتراض ولكن لا تنسى لا أنا ولا أنت نستطيع التنبوء بما سيحدثه الزلازال وبالتالى طالما أن الحلين بنفس التكاليف فعليك بأختيار الحل الذى يساهم فى زيادة قدرة البناء


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (5 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته :
طبعا في البداية كل الشكر للأخ أبو نادر 
فلي معه مناقشات كثيرة أتشرف بها . و من بينها كان هذا النقاش الجميل فقد اتفقنا على أن يضع هذا الموضوع 
في المنتدى و قلت له إن الذي سيشارك في هذا النقاش و أتمنى أن نرى وجهة نظرهم هم الأساتذة حسان و رزق و أبو بكر و محي سوف يشاركون و سيمدون بخبراتهم و كنا نخشى المداخلات الكثيرة التي لن تغني الموضوع مع الاحترام لجميع المهندسين . طبعا بفضل الله كانت الأراء تصب في خانة واحدة 


لذلك هذه مشاركة مباركة لهذا المنتدى بأساتذة الهندسة المدنية 

و لكن تعليقا على كلام الاستاذ ميشيل الذي نكن له كل الاحترام و التقدير و من وجهة نظر خاصة . 
بسبب التفاوت بالارتفاع بين البوديوم و المبنى وبالتالي اختلاف السهم deflection الانتقال بسبب الحركة و بالتالي سيؤدي للتصادم 
أي في جميع الحالات يتوقع حدوث تصادم بسبب فرق الارتفاع الكبير بين البوديوم و المبنى 
مع جزيل الشكر للأستاذ ميشيل الذي أغنى المنتدى بالكثير 

و ننتظر التعليقات من أساتذتنا للفائدة 

بارك الله بكم و السلام عليكم


----------



## حسان2 (5 يناير 2011)

الأخ الكريم mecheil 
أولا لابد لي من أن اشكرك على مشاركتك القيمة, والتي تطرح أفكارا تستحق الوقوف عندها وتدقيقها. ولكن البناء موضوع مشاركة الأخ أبو نادر له خصوصية أن القبو "البدروم" لا يوجد تحت البرج وانما الى جانبه والبرج غير مستمر تحت منسوب الأرض الطبيعية الا في زاوية صغيرة جدا منه فيها درج مشترك مع البدروم. لذلك ربما لن نجني الفائدة التي ترجوها من ابقاء الاتصال بين البرج والبوديوم كما تفضلت وشرحته في مشاركتك القيمة
وهنا أود أن أتطرق الى مشاركة الأخ الكريم رزق الأخيرة والقيمة كذلك. ويمكن أن أضيف الى ما تفضل به من خلال تجاربي الكثيرة, ولأخذ مشاكل العزل المائي في حال كان منسوب المياه الجوفية أعلى من منسوب القبو, أن الخيار بين ابقاء الاتصال لتفادي مشاكل العزل "والتي كما تفضل الأخ رزق ليست مستحيلة الحل" أو اجراء الفصل تبقى لتقدير المهندس الدارس اللذي يستطيع من خلال نتائج التحليل والتقييم لجملته الانشائية تقدير أي الخيارين أنسب لمشروعه وخصوصيته
مع كل التقدير والاحترام لكل الآراء وكل من شارك أو تابع هذا الموضوع المهم والشيق


----------



## أبو نادر (5 يناير 2011)

*



بخصوص اقتراح فاصل فمن وجهة نظري لا أويد ذلك

أنقر للتوسيع...


المهندس الفاضل م ررزق حجاوي مشاركتك الهامة محل دراسة ومتابعة 
ولكنك بتعديلك على الرسم حتى الفصل كمسند أحادي رفضته وجعلت الاتصال صلب وبالتالي سيحدث نقل أحمال أفقية زلزالية من لبشة البرج السفلية إلى بايل كاب الجدار الساند

*المهندس ميشيل شكرا للمشاركة المهمة ونرجو متابعتك معنا دائما لإغناء النقاش




abo alafkar قال:



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته :
طبعا في البداية كل الشكر للأخ أبو نادر 
فلي معه مناقشات كثيرة أتشرف بها . ...............

أنقر للتوسيع...

[quote

أستاذنا الفاضل م عبد الحكيم (أبو الأفكار) صديق عزيز وأخ أكبر فاضل عرفته من خلال المنتدى 
وصار صديقا لاعنى لي عن التواصل معه بشكل دائم وهو بالفعل من عرض على طرح هذا الموضوع بعد أن سألته عنه وبالعموم لم تخرج الاجابات عما أجابني به مع إثراءات مهمة من الأساتذة




.....الطبيعية الا في زاوية صغيرة جدا منه فيها درج مشترك مع البدروم

أنقر للتوسيع...

أستاذنا الفاضل م حسان الشكر موصول لك على المتابعة والاهتمام والاثراء
للتأكيد الدرج والمصعد المشتركان موجودان في القبو والبرج حتى ذروة المبنى 
ووظيفتها المعمارية أن ينزل مدير هذا البرج عبر الرامب للقبو وبعد أن يركن سيارته يمر من القبو عبر قاعدة الجدار الساند مارا من فوق محور النقاش حتى لبشة البرج السفلية ثم يعتلي مصعده الخاص ليصل إلى استراحته الخاصة فوق عند الدور الثامن عشر*


----------



## حسان2 (5 يناير 2011)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> استاذنا الكريم م حسان - دعوة لا نملك الا ان نجيبها - ويتواصل الحوار مع فنجان قهوة
> 
> *ونواصل الحوار أخي محي الدين , والحوار معكم له نكهته الخاصة, على الرغم أننا ربما نبدو نغرد خارج السرب ونخرج عن الموضوع اللذي أثاره الأخ أبو نادر, ولكن عذرنا أنه في النهاية موضوع مرتبط ولا بد أن نجني منه كلانا وكل المتابعين فائدة مهمة*
> 
> ...


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 يناير 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> الزملاء الأفاضل





mecheil.edwar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أسمحوا لى أن أضيف تلك المشاركة ومناقشة بعض الأفكار بخصوص تلك المشكلة
> 
> ...


 السلام عليكم
اشكر المهندس على هذه المشاركة ولكن هناك حظة على ما ورد



> بالنسبة للحل الأول : سيعمل البناء كبنائين منفصلين وستواجهنا مشكلة قوة التصادم بين كل منهما نظرا لأنهما يعملان بشكل منفصل تلك نقطة فى غاية الخطورة ويجب دراستها بعناية


 
كما هو معلوم عندما يكون لدينا فاصل تمدد او فاصل هبوط في منطقة زلزالية فيجب التحقق بأن عرض الفاصل لا يقل عن 1.5 القيمة المطلقة لمجموع قيمة الحركة لجزأي المبنيين .
بمعنى لو فرضنا ان المبنى ذو 30 طابق يتحرك بمقدار 25 سم نتيجة حساب الزلازل والمبنى المحيط (4 طوابق ) يتحرك 3 سم.
ففي هذه الحالة يكون عرض الفاصل سواءا كان تمدد او هبوط لا يقل عن 1.5*(25 +3)=29.5 سم =30 سم 
وبالتالي فانه لن يحصل اي تصادم بين المبنيين.


----------



## mohy_y2003 (20 يناير 2011)

> من وجهة نظري أن ما اسميته أنت مهندس الأساسات هو المهندس الانشائي, أما ما أسميته أنا مهندس التربة والبايلات فهو المختص بسلوك التربة وكيفية التعامل معها ودراسة مواصفاتها ومن ثم تقديم كل النتائج والتوصيات للمهندس الانشائي "اللذي تمثل الأساسات جزء من عمله" ولا شك قد يلزمهالتفاعل مع مهندس التربة خلال عمله, وفي عودة لما تفضلت به أنه يتم تدريس الأساسات في كليات الهندسة كجزء من دراسة التربة, فخلال دراستي الجامعية كانت دراسة التربة مادة ودراسة الأساسات مادة خرى منفصلة, مثل دراسة مادة الجسر ثلا فكانت مادة مستقلة على الرغم نها جسور خرسانية, وفي النهاية الخرسانة والمنشآت المعدنية والجسور و..... الأساسات كلها جزء من عمل المهندس الانشائي مستعينا بالعلوم الأخرى


 
اذا كان التعريف كذلك - اذاً فنحن متفقين - :20:

وارجو المعذرة في التاخير نظراً لعدم وجود قهوة وضيق الوقت ايضاً 

واسمحلي ادعو حضرتك لفنجان قهوة :14::7:


----------



## حسان2 (20 يناير 2011)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> اذا كان التعريف كذلك - اذاً فنحن متفقين - :20:
> 
> وارجو المعذرة في التاخير نظراً لعدم وجود قهوة وضيق الوقت ايضاً
> 
> واسمحلي ادعو حضرتك لفنجان قهوة :14::7:



أخي الكريم محي الدين, دعوتك مقبولة ولو عبر الأثير وفنجان القهوة أمامي , أرشفها وكأنني في حضرتك وعلى شرفك


----------



## mohy_y2003 (20 يناير 2011)

حسان2 قال:


> أخي الكريم محي الدين, دعوتك مقبولة ولو عبر الأثير وفنجان القهوة أمامي , أرشفها وكأنني في حضرتك وعلى شرفك


 
بالف هنا استاذنا الفاضل


----------



## aymanallam (6 يناير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا *​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (22 سبتمبر 2014)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> الزملاء الأفاضل
> السلام عليكم
> 
> أسمحوا لى أن أضيف تلك المشاركة ومناقشة بعض الأفكار بخصوص تلك المشكلة
> ...



هناك مشكلة أخرى لا تقل أهمية عن كل ما ذكرت وهى مشكلة المياه الجوفية 

الفواصل الإنشائية هى بيت الداء لمنع تسرب المياه خاصة حينما يكون لدينا ضغط المياه الجوفية كبير نسبيا ( عمق ضغط المياه الجوفيه أكبر من 10 أمتار فأكثر)

من خلال الخبرة ومن خلال معظم المشاريع التى شاهدنها لمثل هذه الأبنية يتجنب المصممين وجود فواصل إنشائية ويتم تفادى فرق الهبوط من خلال التصميم الجيد للبايلات ( الأوتاد - الخوازيق )


----------



## عمر عبدالله (22 سبتمبر 2014)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> هناك مشكلة أخرى لا تقل أهمية عن كل ما ذكرت وهى مشكلة المياه الجوفية
> 
> الفواصل الإنشائية هى بيت الداء لمنع تسرب المياه خاصة حينما يكون لدينا ضغط المياه الجوفية كبير نسبيا ( عمق ضغط المياه الجوفيه أكبر من 10 أمتار فأكثر)
> 
> من خلال الخبرة ومن خلال معظم المشاريع التى شاهدنها لمثل هذه الأبنية يتجنب المصممين وجود فواصل إنشائية ويتم تفادى فرق الهبوط من خلال التصميم الجيد للبايلات ( الأوتاد - الخوازيق )


اضافة هامة لموضوع مميز


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 سبتمبر 2014)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> هناك مشكلة أخرى لا تقل أهمية عن كل ما ذكرت وهى مشكلة المياه الجوفية
> 
> الفواصل الإنشائية هى بيت الداء لمنع تسرب المياه خاصة حينما يكون لدينا ضغط المياه الجوفية كبير نسبيا ( عمق ضغط المياه الجوفيه أكبر من 10 أمتار فأكثر)
> 
> من خلال الخبرة ومن خلال معظم المشاريع التى شاهدنها لمثل هذه الأبنية يتجنب المصممين وجود فواصل إنشائية ويتم تفادى فرق الهبوط من خلال التصميم الجيد للبايلات ( الأوتاد - الخوازيق )


السلام عليكم
اتفق تماما مع ما ذكرته بخصوص عدم تفضيل عمل فواصل بكافة انواعها في اللبشة Raft اذا كان هناك مياه جوفية ، وقد كتبت سابقا في هذا الموضوع بالتفصيل


> السلام علكيم
> قبل البدء اقدم شكري وتقديري لكافة الاعضاء في المنتدى واخص بالشكر ادارة المنتدى والمشرفين على المنتدى على الثقة والوسام الذي تم منحه لي وان شاءالله اكون على المستوى المسؤولية العلمية والمنهية لهذا الوسام واسأل العلي القدير ان يلهمني الصواب والعون على تحمل هذه المسؤولية.
> فكما ذكرت في بداية المشاركة ان موضوع الفواصل Joints في الرافت انه موضع اختلاف بين المهندسين والكودات حول وضع فواصل في الرافت ام لا .
> ومن وجهة نظري الخاصة ومن خلال الخبرة العملية والابحاث والكتب الهندسية المتخصصه في هذا المجال أميل للرأي القائل انه اذا كان هناك طوابق تسوية Basement Walls وهناك مياه جوفيه او ان هناك امكانية لتسرب المياه (الامطار، الانهار ،مياه البحر ...) فلا يفضل تنفيذ الفواصل وذلك لامكانية تسرب المياه من خلال هذه الفواصل والذي يؤدي ذلك الى مشاكل كثيرة وكذلك فان الرافت وجدران التسوية تكون بعيدة عن التأثر بالتغيرات الحرارية.
> ...


وللمزيد في هذا الموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t282924.html


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (22 سبتمبر 2014)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> من خلال الخبرة ومن خلال معظم المشاريع التى شاهدنها لمثل هذه الأبنية يتجنب المصممين وجود فواصل إنشائية ويتم تفادى فرق الهبوط من خلال التصميم الجيد للبايلات ( الأوتاد - الخوازيق )


كلام صحيح وقد تم ذلك في مبني السفارة السعودية الجديدة بالجيزة , حيث أن اللبشة بكامل المسطح مرتكزة علي خوازيق مع اختلاف سمكها من 1600مم أسفل البرج الرئيسي و800مم لجزء الخدمات القنصلية في حدود 4 أدوار علي ما اتذكر و1200مم لبرج اقل ارتفاعاً لسكن الطاقم
والجزء 800مم يقع بين البرجان - حيث اشتركت في اعداد المخططات التنفيذية في ذلك المشروع في 2005:81:


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 سبتمبر 2014)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> كلام صحيح وقد تم ذلك في مبني السفارة السعودية الجديدة بالجيزة , حيث أن اللبشة بكامل المسطح مرتكزة علي خوازيق مع اختلاف سمكها من 1600مم أسفل البرج الرئيسي و800مم لجزء الخدمات القنصلية في حدود 4 أدوار علي ما اتذكر و1200مم لبرج اقل ارتفاعاً لسكن الطاقم
> والجزء 800مم يقع بين البرجان - حيث اشتركت في اعداد المخططات التنفيذية في ذلك المشروع في 2005:81:


السلام عليكم
اشكر لكم هذه المشاركة القيمة ولدى عددة استفسارات اذا كنت تذكر ذلك

ما هو منسوب المياه الجوفية (فوق مستوى التأسيس او اخفض منه).
نوعية البايلات هل كانت من نوع friction pile اي تعتممد على الاحتكاكك في نقل الحمل.
ام كانت من نوع bearing piles اي ان البايلات ترتكز على طبقة صخرية


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (24 سبتمبر 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> ما هو منسوب المياه الجوفية (فوق مستوى التأسيس او اخفض منه).


المشروع من تصميم مكتب د حمزة http://www.hamza.org/ وكان عملي مع شركة خدمات هندسية متعاقدة مع المقاول الرئيسي CCC لعمل شغل المكتب الفني - من check of design + shop drawings + QS وخلافة من أعمال المكتب الفني
المبني علي النيل مباشرة فأكيد كانت هناك مياة جوفية - فعلا لا اتذكر - موقعها هنا
مع وجود حائط ساند بكامل حدود المبني بسمك 300, 400, 600 ,1000 مم متغير منمكان لأخر


رزق حجاوي قال:


> نوعية البايلات هل كانت من نوع friction pile اي تعتممد على الاحتكاكك في نقل الحمل.
> ام كانت من نوع bearing piles اي ان البايلات ترتكز على طبقة صخرية


كانت bearing piles باقطار مختلفة بقطر 1200, 800 ,600 مم بالإضافة لdiaphragm wall اسفل الshear wall الرئيسي وايضا باشكال مختلفة ك rec & T sec بأماكن اخري.


ويوجد معلومات عن المشروع بموقع د حمزة و CCC






http://www.hamza.org/Projects.aspx?proid=263

bulletin108.pdf page 8

معلومات للفائدة عن diaphragm wall
http://www.diaphragmwallconstruction.com/


----------

